# Just recently lost my pal. Here's his story.



## Neophyte

Two nights ago I lost a really good friend. I have been really depressed over it. I thought it might help sharing his story with you all.

His name was Lancelot. 'Lance' was a tough cookie. He was difficult for the first half of his life. He always wanted to spend time with his brother, and to explore. Lancelot's brother died four months ago. Ever since that time, he and I have become closer than I could ever have imagined. He was my companion, and a really great friend. I knew he was getting sick, and I wanted his pain to go away, but I wasn't prepared to lose him. I've spent the last week with him, as much as I could. The night that he finally was to pass over, I held him quite a bit. He started to get anxious, biting at my shirt (which he had never done before). I thought he wanted to be alone. I placed him in his cage, and checked on him every 10 minutes. It just so happened that the one time I was away from him for an hour, he died. I don't think he wanted me to be there, watching him die.

To be honest, it has really affected me. I just feel so sad about it. I miss him so much. He was the best rat I've ever had. I have so much emotion over it. I feel like we really bonded over the last months, and losing him now is just a heart-break. 

I have lost a lot of rats in my life. But this one was so special to me. He was the last one of the group, and because of that, he bonded with me more than any of the others. I was his only friend, and he ended up being one of the best friends I have ever had.

I've added some pictures below. Lance is the blueish gray one, the tan colored rat in the photos is his brother.

























































,Neophyte


----------



## Neuroticax

I'm so sorry for your loss!! He was such a cutie.  *cyber hugs* I'm going to go nuts when my Nico passes away.. he's getting up there in age.. he's my buddy.


----------



## CaptainFlow

What a sweet old man. And he was such a shiny lovely little boy!
At least you were there with him until the end. Many pets (and people, too) do wait to pass until they are alone, I think they prefer to spare us seeing that moment. But I'm sure they know we love them, and he'll be waiting at the bridge. 

I remember when I stopped having rats for a while, I broke down and bawled when I cleaned out the cage for the last time after the death of the last rat. That "left behind" rat really grabs a hold of your heart, and I'm sure you'll never forget the love he gave you.


----------



## izmi

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always hard to lose someone you love. 

He was beautiful, and I'm sure he knew how much you loved him.


----------



## calories

i'm so sorry. what a handsome boy he was. ):


----------



## Neophyte

Thanks for your kind words. The truth is, I've had rats for almost 8 years now. Not having them is quite a change, and pretty sad. You sorta get the sadness of losing all of the rats, especially the last one, as the last one passes away. I know time will heal it all, but in the mean time it really sucks...


----------



## junior_j

Im really sorry

I know it might be to soon but maybe get another set of rats in his memory and to help you as well..
I have had my 3 girls for just 3 weeks and 2 days i feel so close to them already so Godhelp me when i loose them  dont bear thinking about it
:hugs:
Jess x


----------



## stopratcurelty

awwww he looks just like my little sam poor little guy


----------



## Screechy

I'm so sorry about you loss, it's always hard when they pass over the bridge. He was such a beautiful boy...


----------



## Vicki

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. He was an adorable baby.
People dont think that a rat can affect our lives as much as they do, but they are just as much a part of our family as our dog or cat.
Thank you for sharing his story with us and his pictures.

Vicki


----------



## Squeak

Man, I am so sorry. His last days were probably the best for him. I am sure you were a very good owner!


----------

